# DangerousPets#1...goldie



## Luke (Mar 30, 2004)

hey guys,
i havent posted on this site as much as i would like, but you have helped me out several times, and i have enjoyed reading many a post...
i have a design in a t-shirt contest website that some of you may be interested in.....if you like it you can sign up for the website and vote high for me[that'd be a 5.....]...be sure to click the "i'd buy it" button before you score, and if you like, a nice comment would help my chances of getting printed.....thanx for endurring this shameless self promotion......
hope you guys like it...........

http://www.threadless.com/submission/52419/DangerousPets#1...goldie


----------



## Luke (Mar 30, 2004)

http://www.threadless.com/submission/52419/DangerousPets
only a few more days to score and add comments to this t-shirt design...if it scores high enough it stands a chance of getting printed...thanx in advance


----------



## Luke (Mar 30, 2004)

*DangerousPets#2...whiskers*

hey guys,
if you liked DangerousPets#1...goldie,
you might like this one as well...especially if you also own a cat...

http://www.threadless.com/submission/53166/DangerousPets#2...whiskers

if you like it please score&comment


----------



## Luke (Mar 30, 2004)

hey guys,
if you remember my t-shirt design "DangerousPets#1...goldie", and if you liked it, you might like these 2....they are 2 more installments into my DangerousPets series...i hope you like them, and if you do please score them high...thanks

http://www.threadless.com/submission/56179/DangerousPets#3...spike

http://www.threadless.com/submission/56180/DangerousPets#4...tweetie

thanks guys...if i win, i can get cash and buy more plant stuff....like some tools i've been lookin at...


----------



## Luke (Mar 30, 2004)

hey guys...
I got printed, and it is the one you are sure to like...
click here to go buy it, that is if you liked it:

http://www.threadless.com/submission/52419/DangerousPets#1...goldie

p.s. they sometimes sell out fast...like a week or two


----------

